# Is there a guy on AT that puts recurve limbs on compound risers?



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Look up "warf". Also check out www.tradtalk.com.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

To my knowledge, the guy who began all that was named Bob Gordon, who went by the internet name "Warf". The bows became know as Warf Bows, and now you hear people refer to the process as "Warfing" a bow. Bob hung out at tradtalk.com, and still comes in over there from time to time I think. He would take old compound risers from the long ATA era (the limb pockets on those bows had angles that were good for warfing), he would take the limbs off, and put his own conversion kit on them that would allow you to put international llimbs (Olympic style) on them. What you ended up with was a heavy metal riser with a good grip that would use and elevated rest and would allow for draw weight adjustments of about 5#. You can buy limbs used and cheap, or new and expensive, from any number of places.

All this went on prior to the more recent growth of the metal risers that are suitable for hunting set ups. At one time about the only metal risers available were Olympic style. People still "warf" compounds. There is a guy over at tradtalk.com that does it. There is actually a build along thread over there I think. I have no doubts there have been guys on AT as well, but I don't know about them.

You could go to the main forum at tradtalk and post a thread and just tell them what you are looking for. They can point you in the right direction.

I've talked to Bob several times over the years. He's a great guy, and excellent shooter, and a good hunter as well.


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

Exactly the information I was looking for. I have a darton bow from the mid 90''s with a metal riser and a great grip. I would love to "warf" this bow. Thanks!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I have a old jennings that I need to look at having this done to as well. I'll never shoot it the way it is.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a 1989 Martin warthog a+, 70-80#, the laminated wood riser would be perfect for this I think. I'll look into this conversion for it for sure. I'll never use it for anything else but it does have sentimental value. I killed my first and only black bear with it and one of my nicer bucks with it too. Way back in the day! lol


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

do you have my old bow Eric? Sounds like it.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

BOHO said:


> do you have my old bow Eric? Sounds like it.


 Did you have one of these BOHO? Ha ha, I thought I was the only one! lol What a club but such a nice riser!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

yep. I had a martin warthog with the wood riser when I was in my early 20's. It was a 65-80# and I let the guy at the local bow shop noodle with it and he got it to 86# I think it was. lol maybe it was 96. I cant remember but I can tell ya, that thing would sling an arrow. I had some 2317's I think it was with some big ole parabolic feathers. Sounded like missiles flying thru the air. LOL


----------

